# Electric grinder for brewed



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

Hi All,

Any advice on a cheap (£100 new or s/hand) grinder for brewed? Looking for electric only, I have a hand grinder already, but I find it takes too long and gave myself some kind of carpal tunnel syndrome after using it too much in one day.

Thanks in advance!

Mike


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Mike,

A secondhand Baratza Encore is worth looking at. Seem to be good grinders for brewed.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a Nemox Lux that has been modified for a stepless grind . Could do it for£65 plus postage ( About £7)


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> A secondhand Baratza Encore is worth looking at. Seem to be good grinders for brewed.


Thanks. I'll have a look around, but I don't like waiting around! May put a wanted ad, someone may be looking to get rid of one.



frederickaj said:


> I have a Nemox Lux that has been modified for a stepless grind . Could do it for£65 plus postage ( About £7)
> View attachment 16454


Thanks for the offer, price is nicely in budget. I don't recognise the grinder though, do you know anything about it? Have you used it for brewed?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm looking to sell my Baratza Maestro Plus in the next week or so. It's an excellent grinder for brewed, previously owned by Gary **** who only decided to sell it after he got his EK.

I've been using it for work for brewed but have moved back to hand grinding as the noise of a grinder doesn't go down well in an open office.


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm looking to sell my Baratza Maestro Plus in the next week or so. It's an excellent grinder for brewed, previously owned by Gary **** who only decided to sell it after he got his EK.
> 
> I've been using it for work for brewed but have moved back to hand grinding as the noise of a grinder doesn't go down well in an open office.


Sounds interesting; what would you be thinking of price wise?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was thinking approx £65-£70 plus postage.


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I was thinking approx £65-£70 plus postage.


How much would you expect postage to be; £70-75 inc postage would work for me. Would you be up for doing this next week?

Alternatively whereabouts in Brum are you? I could possibly be up there at some point this month.

Mike


----------

